# I think i've made a mistake with the gears



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

I bought a new bike 5 weeks ago after debating which one to buy for ages. I like the bike apart from the gearing. I wanted a triple chainset(as i've often stated before), but the bloke in the shop talked me into buying something else. It only has two rings on the front and as i look at it, it says BCD 110 50-34 on the ring. The trouble is it can't climb like my old triples can. I attempted a seriously steep hill yesterday

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ochO3Ue5DIA
. I've managed it granted with a lot of effort, before, but yesterday i gave up. In fact finding a low gear to get back on and attempt it again was impossible! I walked the rest of the hill feeling a right idiot as some other cyclists passed me.
I'm thinking of either cutting my losses and selling the bike or asking the shop to fit a triple chainset. I've never overused the "granny ring" in the past. but it's always been nice to know it's there in times of need. Now i feel that i have no backup!
Any suggestions or advice? Cut my losses and sell, or persevere with it?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2015)

Stick a triple on.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2015)

First off I would not go back to the same bike shop. They really saw you coming and took advantage of you. 

Im the same as you, I like to have a granny ring to fall back on. I would go to another bike shop to see if a granny ring can be fitted. If it can, then do it. If you sell it now you will not get your money back. If you persevere with it, you will never be satisfied with it.

Just out of curiosity, what bike is it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

User said:


> What numbers on the cassette?



C3 C2 C1 JC JB is all i can see. I don't know if this helps?


----------



## derrick (31 Aug 2015)

Go back to shop and explain the situation, If it's a half descent shop they will sort it out. No one saw you coming. Just a guy trying to be helpful.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> First off I would not go back to the same bike shop. They really saw you coming and took advantage of you.
> 
> Im the same as you, I like to have a granny ring to fall back on. I would go to another bike shop to see if a granny ring can be fitted. If it can, then do it. If you sell it now you will not get your money back. If you persevere with it, you will never be satisfied with it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what bike is it?




I bought it from Pendle Bikes Padiham Lancashire. It's not a mass produced bike so i can't send a link to show more detail, It's a kind of a cyclo cross audax bike with cantilever brakes. I must admit, i did buy it on a impulse.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Aug 2015)

Before giving up and going triple, take a look at changing cassette sprockets. Shimano go down to 34 I think, Campag to 29. So if you are on Shimano, 34x34 is surely as low as you need to go? One thing to check, chain length, and the wise range may mean a different rear mech. But with a triple that would both be needed anyway due to the large differences. 34/50 = 16 teeth, 12/34 = 22 teeth, total range 38, and probably a long arm rear mech (or MTB one). Just a thought, if lower gears are needed, why not tidy the range up by using a 14 sprocket instead of a 12, it just makes things all a bit more manageable. Like others, I think the retailer has "persuaded" you a bit, and should sort things out for you. Tell 'em the old road man who might know a few things said so (I'm sure they'll be impressed - not!).
Now it's stopped raining so I'm off out to get a wet bum!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2015)

I would think something like that would have a triple, but not much to prevent modification.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3881272, member: 9609"]how many teeth are on the big sprocket on your cassette ?[/QUOTE]

25


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> C3 C2 C1 JC JB is all i can see. I don't know if this helps?


Better to count the teeth on the sprockets!

I am a fan of triples in these hilly parts. I struggled with the 53/39 on my CAAD5 road bike for years before doing what I should have done in the first place and replacing it with a 48/38/28 triple. I wore the chainrings out and replaced them recently with an even more hill-friendly 48/36/28 which is lovely. I can get up most short steep climbs in the 36/23 or 36/26, but for the really nasty hills such as Whalley Nab I have 28/23, 28/26 and 28/29 at my disposal.

Funnily enough, Whalley Nab is one of the few tough climbs round here that I have not ridden up yet. I organise a lot of forum rides from Whalley and was thinking of adding that climb as an optional extra towards the end of the ride! (We start and finish from Spring Wood above Whalley so it wouldn't involve much of a detour.)

I also fancy doing Birdy Brow on nearby Longridge Fell which is another toughie not yet tackled.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

You could keep the chainset and go for a bigger cassette instead. I have just put an 11-36 MTB cassette on my CX bike, but had to change the rear mech. to accommodate it.


----------



## Banjo (31 Aug 2015)

Dont sell the bike you can almost definitely achieve same ratios with a compact double which is what you have.

Look closely at your rear gear cassette and the largest ring on it.either count the teeth or look for a number stamped on the cog.the larger that cog is the lower (easier) thegear.

Ask bike shop to change the cassette for a larger one.

A 32 tooth cog will give you similar to most triples a 34 will enable you to climb everest.

You will need a new chain and possibly a new derailleur.tell the shop you want a good discount on these as basically the bike was mis sold to you .

Sell the old bits on ebay as barely used or ask shop to take them as a trade in deal.


----------



## downfader (31 Aug 2015)

Depending on the gradient I have ridden up some pretty steep hills down here (not for the same distance mind!) on a double 50/34 with 12-28 on the rear sprocket. Each number denotes the number of teeth on the cog 

Depending on your bike you could fit a triple or change the rear sprocket to go up a few teeth, but it being a new bike I think you should probably go back and discuss what you intended to do with the bike and ask if they can exchange. Seems a waste of money/effort to change parts that soon on a new bike.


----------



## andytheflyer (31 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's the very reason I switched to a MTB - I've got a number of great rides in the Yorkshire Dales that I just can't do on my road bike. I used to be able to do Buttertubs on 40x25 but now its 22x34.....tempus fugit



As age has increased, I find I need progressively lower gears - I've recently been to the Dales and fitted a 12-36 cassette with a long rear mech to my Defy triple (50/38/30) before I went - it all works fine and I can just get up a road with a single arrow (!) so 1 in 5 to 1 in 7), but no chance on a 1 in 4 (25%) like Keld to Tan Hill. So glad to see @User14044 has a 22 up front - as I've just ordered a 26T granny ring to give me a bit more climbing ability! 

Have a look at Sheldon Brown for his gear calculator and have a play with that with the rings and cassette you currently have. Then you can try out some changes - but with the compact double up front you'll be limited - and going more than about 28T on the back will probably mean a new RD mech (I changed from a road mech to an MTB XT Shadow mech). Triple up front is the answer keeping to about a 50T and a 40T, but with a much smaller granny ring for the really hard bits.

Despite lots of miles, I am frightened by how much harder hills seem to be getting these days.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

So if i bought one of these would it be compatible with the rear cassette?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...TVtwfzzlcVfgdAp8XCvOAaAjzX8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Crandoggler (31 Aug 2015)

If you have a 10 speed cassette, then yes. 

More importantly, your shifter needs to accommodate the 3 chain rings. 

Cheaper still, an 11-32 cassette would get you up any hill and you wouldn't need to change to a triple crank


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> 25


It'll easily go to a 28t cassette without any expensive mod. Try that first.


----------



## albion (31 Aug 2015)

Get the shop who sold you a stupidly wong setup confirm what it goes up to. A 32 or 34 cassette would be ideal.

For an average biker, 34/25 for hilly terrain is plain wrong.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

Thanks for all the replies so far. As you've probably guessed, i'm not mechanically minded, but the general consensus so far is that i should go back to the shop and ask for a different(easier)cassette rather than selling the bike?


----------



## Banjo (31 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. As you've probably guessed, i'm not mechanically minded, but the general consensus so far is that i should go back to the shop and ask for a different(easier)cassette rather than selling the bike?


Yes definitely the way to go. 34 front 25 back is high gearing for hilly areas. I have 34 front 30 back which is much easier than what you have.

you could most probably fit an 11- 30 cassette without changing the rear derailleur.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

albion said:


> Get the shop who sold you a stupidly wong setup confirm what it goes up to. A 32 or 34 cassette would be ideal.
> 
> For an average biker, 34/25 for hilly terrain is plain wrong.



I'm getting a bit mad now thinking about it. I went in and told the lad who served me what i wanted. I said i'm a 54 year old average cyclist who struggles with hills like nearby Pendle Hill(1 mile from the shop) He said words to the affect of "don't worry the gears on this bike are just as good as the triples you're used to". I took that in good faith,but now it seems he wanted shut of the bike and saw that opportunity when i came along.I went in with the intention of buying a bike that day,but i wanted sound advice before i decided on which bike. The lad was going to get his money from me, so why sell me something that wasn't suitable when they had bikes in that clearly suited me? He even talked me out of buying a Specialised i saw and fancied, with a triple set!

Edit......I had my doubts when i got the bike home. I phoned them the following day to ask if i could come in and change it for another bike of similar or higher price but they reassured me once again that the bike was suitable for my needs.


----------



## Kbrook (31 Aug 2015)

Definately change the cassette, depending on your rear derailleur you can put a 28/30/32 on the back which will make life much easier.

Colin, if you are aiming for a scenic climb, Birdy Brow beats Whalley Nab hands down. Whalley Nab just leads to Great Harwood, Birdy Brow you have lots of options at the top. They are about the same difficulty, the Nab probably just shades it, it's is hard at the start then eases off, Birdy Bros steep section is towards the top of the climb.


----------



## Kbrook (31 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist.... How many speed is your new bike? I have a 10 speed 12/30 lying about that you can have. I can also fit it for you if needed, I am the far side of Colne. The only issue may be chain size


----------



## Kbrook (31 Aug 2015)

Another issue is of course if he's sold you a cyclocross bike with cantilever brakes that is likely to be way heavier than a carbon or even aluminium road bike which will also be making a difference.

What tyres does it have on, cyclocross tyres are wider, heavier, knobbly and slower


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

I had my doubts when i got the bike home. I phoned them the following day to ask if i could come in and change it for another bike of similar or higher price but they reassured me once again that the bike was suitable for my needs.


Kbrook said:


> Another issue is of course if he's sold you a cyclocross bike with cantilever brakes that is likely to be way heavier than a carbon or even aluminium road bike which will also be making a difference.



The bike's not too heavy. It has an aluminium frame. The bike weighs around 10.5 kilos. Heavy to some but weight isn't the issue. If it was 7 kilos it's still be not much use on steep hills.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Accy cyclist.... How many speed is your new bike? I have a 10 speed 12/30 lying about that you can have. I can also fit it for you if needed, I am the far side of Colne. The only issue may be chain size





It's 20 speed Thanks for the offer!.  I'll get back to you on that one if the shop wont sort it.


----------



## sight-pin (31 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had my doubts when i got the bike home. I phoned them the following day to ask if i could come in and change it for another bike of similar or higher price but they reassured me once again that the bike was suitable for my needs.



How can they say it's suitable for you without seeing you ride etc, I would ring them again and ask again for what you want, maybe point out this thread to them.

Edit, Or do they mean size wise?


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2015)

Presumably for his type of riding, mix of on and off roads?

I have 50/34 and 11-32, gets me up most things and I'm rubbish on hills!


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2015)

They have no idea of your style of riding or level of fitness, so how can they say off the top of their heads that the gears will suit you?


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Aug 2015)

Just to make you feel better ! My family are from Padiham..area and i know these hills.

im younger than you by about by a few yrs and i would not do them hills with a 34f 25 rear..not that im a hill specialist from the fens mind lol..

as said get a 28..you may be able to go 30? Get the shop to max it out and see how it goes.


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Isn't telling someone who wants a triple chainset that he can manage perfectly well with a double exactly what the bike shop did in the first place?


Ah, so should we all blindly agree with the current fads and fashions even when we disagree?  But what do I know? My bottom gear is usually about 40"  but I'd rather walk than grind my teeth.


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2015)

Can I suggest you return to the shop - rather than phoning them.

As you've named them on here I'd suggest a face-to-face discussion explaining the issues potentially is best as a first resort.

Like others a 25 max. rear cassette swapped with a 28/30 one is initially easier. It's also the simplest swap.

Changing to a triple involves crankset, left shifter, bottom bracket, front derailleur and chain being changed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2015)

Banjo said:


> Dont sell the bike you can almost definitely achieve same ratios with a compact double which is what you have.
> 
> Look closely at your rear gear cassette and the largest ring on it.either count the teeth or look for a number stamped on the cog.the larger that cog is the lower (easier) thegear.
> 
> ...



Not being rude but we must live on different planets as far as cycling & hills are concerned if that's what you believe.

Last week I went up several hundreds of metres of steep hill that was up to 10.5-15.9% according to my GPS but in excess of 20% according to my OS map.

I did it with 34x30 and it was very hard for me. Not saying I'm the fittest guy on the block but I am fairly fit but no way would another 2 teeth allow me to get up Kirkstone/Honister/Hardknott/Wrynose - let alone Everest!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Another issue is of course if he's sold you a* cyclocross bike with cantilever brakes* t*hat is likely to be way heavier than a carbon or even aluminium road bike *which will also be making a difference.
> 
> What tyres does it have on, cyclocross tyres are wider, heavier, knobbly and slower



Really? Have you weighed a decent CX vs a decent road bike. What's the weight difference - 0.5 Kg when I last did. Hardly 'way' heavier.


----------



## ayceejay (31 Aug 2015)

It is difficult to say whether the shop just wanted to pass this bike off on you knowing that it would not be suitable or whether they incompetently thought that it would be right, either way the result is the same.You need to take it back. If everything else is good apart from the gearing a decent shop will work with you to find what combination of chain rings and cassette will work best but if you also have wide heavy tyres and wheels this won't help either. What bike is it Accy, you probably got it cheap because it is a previous years model - right?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's the very reason I switched to a MTB - I've got a number of great rides in the Yorkshire Dales that I just can't do on my road bike. I used to be able to do Buttertubs on 40x25 but now its 22x34.....tempus fugit



This ^^^^ is sensible.

Wish I hadn't sold my lovely Pace with its 24x32ish (can't remember exactly) low gear - I could get up hills that are now denied to me.

Next bike I have will be a triple


----------



## MissyR (31 Aug 2015)

My partner just changed cassette and dérailleur on her road bike to give her more chance of spinning on hills. She had an 11-28 and changed out to a medium cage and an 11-32 cassette now she spins away quit the thing (leaving me puffing and panting away on my 11-28). I ordered chain and cassette from chain reaction as a package deal of £34 and the rear mech was £24 or something like that.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Aug 2015)

albion said:


> Get the shop who sold you a stupidly wong setup confirm what it goes up to. A 32 or 34 cassette would be ideal.
> 
> For an average biker, 34/25 for hilly terrain is plain wrong.



Average biker, what is one of those? In my experience form CC rides I have attended the range of experience / ability is huge, and so it is with gearing. Never mind a 34 inner, I don't much like a 39 inner as I constantly [when riding my geared bike] find myself between the big and small chainring without cross chaining, although it is now a common sight to see people on road bikes cycling with their chain on the big ring and biggest sprocket, not a happy sight for me at least. Give me a 52/42 and 12-25 combination on anything from 8 to 10 speed, don't see the need for 11 speed though before long this will be the most prolific available until of course 12 speed comes along.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Aug 2015)

+1 for a wider range rear cassette as option 1 IF @Accy cyclist does want to keep this bike (not sure from his posts), glad to see a couple of people have mentioned the rear derailleur.

I expect with a 25 tooth 1st gear it is a short cage rear derailleur (road bike style)

AC, apologies if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs, if you do go for an easier rear cassette then make sure you do your homework first then be ready when you go in to discuss the rear derailleur and whether that too needs to be changed to a long cage (the jockey wheel arm is longer, MTB style) and don't forget the chain will likely need lengthening irrespective of rear mech, rule of thumb: 1 link = 2 teeth. IMO with odd no jumps it's better to add an extra link in the first instance so 25 to 28 = +2, to 30 = +3 and then remove one if it feels a bit sloppy. I'm not fan of half links when there is a derailleur to manage minor variations.


Edit : a little bit of Sheldon wisdom

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/deakins/lowgears.html


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Eh? I think we're saying the same thing.


Sorry, I thought you were in favour of bodging a triple onto there!


----------



## Banjo (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Isn't telling someone who wants a triple chainset that he can manage perfectly well with a double exactly what the bike shop did in the first place?


Not really. The shop sold him a bike they should have known would be tough on hills for him. People are now telling him what to do to rectify the situation .

The OP doesn't necessarily need a triple to achieve the ratios he needs/wants.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

Kbrook said:


> Colin, if you are aiming for a scenic climb, Birdy Brow beats Whalley Nab hands down. Whalley Nab just leads to Great Harwood, Birdy Brow you have lots of options at the top. They are about the same difficulty, the Nab probably just shades it, it's is hard at the start then eases off, Birdy Bros steep section is towards the top of the climb.


I have done all the surrounding roads but for some reason missed out those two climbs. I'll have a go soon, and maybe chuck in Jeffrey Hill too! (I have descended JH from Longridge Fell but never climbed it.)

As for Accy cyclist's problem ... I think the shop should certainly try to make amends for selling him the wrong bike, maybe by fitting a triple at cost price or taking the bike back and selling him one that suits him better.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

I went to see a friend this afternoon who works at Evans Cycles in Preston. He said more or less what others have said on here, that the cassette isn't suitable for my needs. He suggested taking the bike back to the shop and explaining what i was hoping to get and telling them i'm not happy with what i ended up with. He says that a 28 tooth cassette will be a lot better than the one on now but not quite as good as a triple chainset. He said if they're a decent enough outfit they'll change the cassette for me and labour shouldn't be a problem as it only takes about 5 to 10 minutes. He also said that he has a Shimano 28 tooth105 cassette that he'll fit for me if the shop owners aren't too friendly about my problem. He says i can try it out for a fortnight while he's on holiday then if it's suitable i can have it for 20 quid.


----------



## downfader (31 Aug 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went to see a friend this afternoon who works at Evans Cycles in Preston. He said more or less what others have said on here, that the cassette isn't suitable for my needs. He suggested taking the bike back to the shop and explaining what i was hoping to get and telling them i'm not happy with what i ended up with. He says that a 28 tooth cassette will be a lot better than the one on now but not quite as good as a triple chainset. He said if they're a decent enough outfit they'll change the cassette for me and labour shouldn't be a problem as it only takes about 5 to 10 minutes. He also said that he has a Shimano 28 tooth105 cassette that he'll fit for me if the shop owners aren't too friendly about my problem. He says i can try it out for a fortnight while he's on holiday then if it's suitable i can have it for 20 quid.


That sounds like a plan if the visit to the original bike shop doesnt work out. I've a 105 12-28 on my proper racer, though tbh I probably avoid the steepest of hills on that bike as it has a 39 inner ring at the front. If you're very fit/accustomed to those hills and using a 34 on the front you might find it alright.. thing is to test it/your legs I 'spose


----------



## mjr (31 Aug 2015)

Sounds like a good result.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2015)

No way is a 34x28 going to come remotely near a triple with 32/30 on the back


----------



## Nortones2 (31 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I have done all the surrounding roads but for some reason missed out those two climbs. I'll have a go soon, and maybe chuck in Jeffrey Hill too! (I have descended JH from Longridge Fell but never climbed it.





Try climbing Jeffrey Hill from Ribchester. Quite an exercise. The hill seems to have a concave shape: it gets steeper as you ascend! Lived in Longridge so very fond of Longridge Fell on the MTB, and the back of Chipping, down to Whitewell and around on the road bike! As for Birdy Br. Didn't quite make it beyond the hairpin, so had to walk the final few yards to quell the din in my ears. From the circulation at 100%


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

[Sorry for the thread hijacking! ] 



Nortones2 said:


> Try climbing Jeffrey Hill from Ribchester. Quite an exercise. The hill seems to have a concave shape: it gets steeper as you ascend! Lived in Longridge so very fond of Longridge Fell on the MTB, and the back of Chipping, down to Whitewell and around on the road bike! As for Birdy Br. Didn't quite make it beyond the hairpin, so had to walk the final few yards to quell the din in my ears. From the circulation at 100%


Yes, I have done it from the south side. I haven't done it from the north side, which I think is steeper.

I have just plotted a 110 km route which goes up Birdy Brow, Jeffrey Hill from the north, Whalley Nab, Nick o'Pendle from the Clitheroe side, Black Hill/Padiham Heights and various other easier climbs. I'll try to get that done in the next couple of weeks.

I will definitely need my triple to cope with that route without being completely done in by it, and I can see why Accy wants a triple too, living round there!


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No way is a 34x28 going to come remotely near a triple with 32/30 on the back




The friend who works at Evans did say it might or might not work for me. He said if it didn't he could convert the bike to a triple for around a hundred quid. Ok i'll be a hundred pounds down but if i sell the bike i'll lose a lot more than that,and i do like the bike despite this problem. That's another lesson learnt in the school of experience my dad would've said.
I'll see what the bike shop says tomorrow.


----------



## andrew_s (1 Sep 2015)

The current 34x24 bottom gear is about 38"
A 30T cassette will normally be OK with road gears, though specification is 28T. 34x30 is about 30" - about 2 gears lower.
32T can sometimes be made to work, but normally you would have to change the rear mech to allow the top jockey wheel to clear the cassette teeth as it moves into the bottom gear position.
Changing to a 9-speed MTB rear mech will allow a 36T cassette (giving 34x36 = 25"). Note that 10-speed MTB rear mechs use a different cable pull and won't work with your shifters.

After that, it's expensive.
There's a sugino ox601d "touring double" chainset available, which has 110 and 74 mm bolt circles allowing chainrings like 44/28 or whatever (down to 24T). £215, or thereabouts, depending on chainrings.
Or you can change to a triple, which involves a new chainset, new shifters*, new front mech, and new bar tape. Whether you need a new BB depends on what you currently have. * You only actually need the LH front shifter, but they are generally only available in pairs.

A regular, as sold, road triple will give a 30x24 = 33" bottom gear. By changing the inner chainring to 24T and the cassette to 30T, you can go down to 24x30 = 21" without any major expense. I've been riding a 48/38/24 chainset for many years - it works fine.

I'd recommend starting off by going back to the shop and asking to see the manager, prepared for a rant, and aiming for a change of bike. However, it's good to know what the alternative options are.


----------



## Buck (1 Sep 2015)

Fingers crossed that the bike shop listen to what your feelings are with this mis-sold bike and they offer a solution that works for you whether that be a new/different bike or changes to your current bike that you're happy with. 

Here's hoping for a good outcome and update from you soon


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2015)

I went back to the shop today. They offered to swap the rear cassette for a 28,but they wanted nearly £30 for a Tiagra including fitting, so i declined the offer and asked my friend to fit that 105 he had spare. It's a lot better,i tried a small steepish hill on the way home and it's a lot easier than before. I'll put the old cassette on E- Bay and ask 20 quid for it. as it's virtually new.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Sep 2015)

Job jobbied accy


----------



## User33236 (1 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went back to the shop today. They offered to swap the rear cassette for a 28,but they wanted nearly £30 for a Tiagra including fitting,


Sounds like pretty poor service from the shop. They miss-sell you a bike and then want to charge parts AND labour to try and put their wrongs right?!!!

Glad you have a fix via your friend.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2015)

User33236 said:


> Sounds like pretty poor service from the shop. They miss-sell you a bike and then want to charge parts AND labour to try and put their wrongs right?!!!
> 
> Glad you have a fix via your friend.




When i said that i felt i'd been sold the wrong bike they went quiet but to be honest i didn't push it as i didn't want any animosity between us. I've heard the shop's up for sale so they can't be making that much, and i've got the problem solved for 20 quid. So i'll draw a line under it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Sep 2015)

Don't think you've said what spec the rear derailleur is - Tiagra? Sora?, Long cage, short cage? The new 4700 Tiagra will take up to a 34T rear cog with a long cage mech - that may be the way to go in the future if your gearing is not low enough.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2015)

I really hope you end up with what you want and not too much out of pocket.

When I was considering a new bike I had a maximum bottom gear of 30" as a key criterion. Some people in shops looked at me like I was from Mars, and didn't have a clue what I meant. (That doesn't include the experts at Spa Cycles: they were happy to discuss gearing options til the cows came home)

IMO selling bikes with inappropriately high, close range, racy gears as the default (or only) option is a problem in the bike retail industry.


----------



## Cubist (2 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This ^^^^ is sensible.
> 
> Wish I hadn't sold my lovely Pace with its 24x32ish (can't remember exactly) low gear - I could get up hills that are now denied to me.
> 
> Next bike I have will be a triple


Aah, an opportunity to talk about MTB gearing. One hardtail has 2x10, 38 24 on a 11-36 cassette, the other hardtail has a 32t ring with an 11-42 cassette, and the bouncer has a 32t ring, an 11-40 cassette, and a secret 26t granny ring. No mech, but if I can't make it up stuff with 32 40 I have an option to hand change the chain onto the granny.


----------



## Banjo (2 Sep 2015)

Glad you are now happy with it accy but I wouldnt spend another penny in that shop.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Sep 2015)

Banjo said:


> Glad you are now happy with it accy but I wouldnt spend another penny in that shop.



I dunno, peeing on their carpet seems just what they deserve.


----------



## ayceejay (2 Sep 2015)

That shop is up for sale because they don't have much business, you say. Hmnn, I wonder why?


----------



## MissyR (3 Sep 2015)

No great shocks the shop is up for sale! That's extremely poor customer service. We had our bikes in for a service a couple of weeks ago my partner mentioned she was changing her crankset and cassette, chain and rear mech to enable bete hill climbing the shop told us if we sourced the parts cheaper to get them and bring it in. We did so and they never charged us a penny to fit everything as it was mentioned at time of service.... Now that's a sure fire way of getting my business from here on in!


----------

